# [CUPS] Forbidden ... (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Voilà, aujourd'hui, c'est moi qui ai des problèmes de cups :d  chacun son tour ^^

Donc voilou, je veux mettre en partage mon imprimante (la brancher sur le serveur)... Déjà, j'ai du choisir entre les trucs "à la windows" ou IPP ... C'est cette dernière solution que j'ai choisi. Je suis donc entrain d'installer l'imprimante... J'ai mis le flag "cups ppds" dans make.conf et ai installé cups. Je l'ai démarré et oh, pas d'accès! J'ai fais une tit recherche, faut modifier le /etc/cups/cupsd.conf et rajouter l'hote que l'on souhaite. Donc, voici ou j'en suis:

```

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 10.2.1.6

</Location>

```

10.2.1.6 étant mon tit nordi ... Maintenant, j'ai accès à la page principal "http://serveur:631/" mais impossible de rentrer dans la partie administration:

```

Forbidden

Vous n'avez pas la permission d'utiliser la ressource sur ce serveur.

```

soit, la meme erreur que tantot, mais pas au meme endroit ... Je n'ai pas redémarrer autre chose que cupsd, peut etre devrais-je  :Surprised:  ?  Je suis en hardened...

Je sais pas pourquoi il bloque ainsi, j'ai jamais eu ce souci... 

Suis déjà bloqué, jdois mettre l'imprimante en réseau et en local ca va déjà pas   :Laughing: 

Je vais tester une connexion sur localhost à partir du serveur... je continuerais tantot, la y a le 4x4 festival days   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Ya quoi dans /var/log/cups/error_log ?

----------

## loopx

En fait, tout va, sauf que je ne peux pas rajouter d'imprimante ...

J'ai réussi à imprimer en local (configuration via l'ordi local). Voilà les derniers logs:

```

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:25 +0200] New printer '895cxi' added by 'root'.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:28 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28558)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:35 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28559)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Job 1 queued on '895cxi' by 'root'.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 28560) for job 1.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 28561) for job 1.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 28562) for job 1.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:47:37 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp (PID 28563) for job 1.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:50:53 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=28619)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:50:54 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28621)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:14 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=28622)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:16 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:16 +0200] Printer '895cxi' stopped by 'root'.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:27 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28623)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:35 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=28624)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:35 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:35 +0200] Printer '895cxi' started by 'root'.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:51:38 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28625)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:52:11 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=28626)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:52:45 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=28627)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:52:47 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [06/Oct/2007:20:52:47 +0200] Printer '895cxi' modified by 'root'.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:52:51 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28628)

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:14 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:14 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:14 +0200] Job 2 queued on '895cxi' by 'invite'.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:14 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 28630) for job 2.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:15 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 28631) for job 2.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:15 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 28632) for job 2.

I [06/Oct/2007:20:53:15 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp (PID 28633) for job 2.

I [06/Oct/2007:21:06:28 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=28763)

I [06/Oct/2007:21:06:39 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=28764)

I [06/Oct/2007:21:06:43 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=28765)

I [06/Oct/2007:21:07:22 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=28766)

I [06/Oct/2007:21:07:24 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=28767)

```

En fait, via une impression en local, je suis un "invité"... pareil via le réseau ... Je suis root uniquement via un pass et via le serveur... aucune demande de pass n'est faite via un autre pc que le serveur => forbidden

EDIT: ouaip, c'est juste la section d'administration qui va pas, le reste fonctionne...

Bon, vais essayer de la faire fonctionner en réseau (impression depuis mon pc)

----------

## loopx

Pfff, trop con, j'ai pas été jusqu'a la fin du fichier /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ... y a justement le truc pour l'administration (qui est différente du partage d'impression ...)

----------

## loopx

Tiens, juste pour info ...

J'avais mis le nom du serveur dans le fichier client.conf ... Or, j'ai 2 serveurs cups sur mon réseau local ...

Franchement, merci linux/cups ... Il suffit de ne pas toucher à client.conf (il utilise par défaut le serveur localhost), il faut juste configurer BrowseAddress dans le fichier /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, démarrer le service cups et c'est tout pour le serveur qui dira à tout les pc concerné par le broadcast que une imprimante est disponible ... Il faut peut etre (meme surement) mettre un allow dans le fichier cupsd.conf (sinon, l'impression sera refusée).

Coté client, il suffit très simplement d'installer cups, démarrer le service cupsd (sans rien changer) et d'attendre 30 secondes et oh magie, l'imprimante est ajoutée automatiquement  :Smile:    et supprimée automatiquement si elle est plus dispo (pas testé). C'est pas beau ca ??????? Quand je pense à mon dernier partage d'imprimante (epson) sous windows chez un pote ... Maintenant, il doit attendre un message d'erreur sur l'ordi qui lance l'impression, ainsi il sais que la page est en cours d'impression .... Rah la logique microsoftiènne (il y a 2 jours de cela   :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Automatic Configuration of Print Queues
> 
> CUPS supports automatic client configuration of printers on the same subnet. To configure printers on the same subnet, do nothing. Each client should see the available printers within 30 seconds automatically. The printer and class lists are updated automatically as printers and servers are added or removed.
> ...

 

----------

